# webfonts - problems with cabextract, or useless error message?



## tingo (Apr 28, 2011)

I just installed x11-fonts/webfonts on a new machine (I always do, to get fonts that are easy to read when browsing web sites). I noticed these error messages when installing the port

```
===>   webfonts-0.30_6 depends on executable: cabextract - found
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/andale32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/arial32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/arialb32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/comic32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/courie32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/georgi32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/impact32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/times32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/trebuc32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/verdan32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/webdin32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
/usr/ports/distfiles/webfonts/webdin32.exe: library not compiled to support large files.
===>  Patching for webfonts-0.30_6
```
Now, archivers/cabextract doesn't have any knobs to adjust anything, AFAICT, and the fonts have been installed, by the looks of things

```
root@kg-vm# l /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts
./            arialbi.ttf   cour.ttf      fonts.scale   impact.ttf    trebuc.ttf    verdanab.ttf
../           ariali.ttf    courbd.ttf    georgia.ttf   times.ttf     trebucbd.ttf  verdanai.ttf
andalemo.ttf  ariblk.ttf    courbi.ttf    georgiab.ttf  timesbd.ttf   trebucbi.ttf  verdanaz.ttf
arial.ttf     comic.ttf     couri.ttf     georgiai.ttf  timesbi.ttf   trebucit.ttf  webdings.ttf
arialbd.ttf   comicbd.ttf   fonts.dir     georgiaz.ttf  timesi.ttf    verdana.ttf
```
So this error message can be ignored, yes?


----------



## Zare (Apr 28, 2011)

I installed that port just today. Didn't bother to look at output. It works.


----------

